# How much should I pay-2012 Toro Flex



## 1320str8liner (Nov 28, 2021)

Looking for my first reel mower.

I found a 2012 Toro Flex (Subaru motor) with 1286hrs. Seems to be in great shape with new bearings and bed knife.

Seller is asking $1700 is this too much or would I do better paying less and refurbishing one.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That sounds fair.


----------



## 1320str8liner (Nov 28, 2021)

Ware said:


> That sounds fair.


New to reel mowers, when looking at older or refurbished units what is considered high or excessive hours?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

1320str8liner said:


> New to reel mowers, when looking at older or refurbished units what is considered high or excessive hours?


It really depends on how the machine was maintained. Some walk mowers don't even have hour meters. The ones that do are usually easy to disconnect or remove. All that to say I would pay more attention to overall appearance/condition.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

1320str8liner said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds fair.
> ...


Most greensmowers are designed to be rebuilt over and over with nearly all of the mechanical wear surfaces being replaceable (by design) or at least adjustable. Hence, no finite limit on hours. A machine with a good-running engine, and good bearings, should be able to cut just as well as an equivalent new unit given the cutting edges are sharp. A basket case of a machine could be restored to like-new performance with new bearings, belts, and reconditioning/replacing the reel and bedknife, albeit at significant expense, even if doing the work yourself.

The MSRP on these walk mowers is $10k+ depending on model and options. They are designed to be used where the turf quality generates revenue. Something to keep in mind when the cost of replacement parts seems high.


----------



## 1320str8liner (Nov 28, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> 1320str8liner said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


This makes a lot of sense, thanks


----------

